
Ask HN: How to merge contact info from many sources? - swedish_coder
I&#x27;m currently working on a contact management system that aggregates info from several different sources. Needs to support multiple email inboxes and various social media platforms.<p>What are some best practices for merging?
======
mooreds
These folks have done a lot around contact management. May be worth a read:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/contact-
versioning/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/contact-versioning/)

~~~
swedish_coder
Thank you!

